# 100 year old house



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

So hanging and finishing in this old house either have to shim or plane every joist and stud in areas, one room has vaulted ceilings took 5 hours to plane/shim and hang for 6 sheets , crooked ass hip in ceiling.


----------

